# My experience with Kenji Konish san of Carpenter



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I had an opportunity to guide Konish san of Carpenter and his field testers for testing their rods and lures for bluefin in Cape Cod.
Carpenter rods and popping lures are one of the most sought-after products among serious popping fishermen in Japan and other parts of the world. 
Bluefin popping has been slow in Cape Cod. So I suggeted them to fish in Prince Edward Island by using hookless lures or light lined hooks to release giant safely while testing their products.
However Konish san told their primary purpose of the trip is to test their products for 100 lb - 200 lbs bluefin and wanted to fish Cape Cod.
I didn't bring any rod for this trip as it was Carpenter's testing trip. However, Konish san asked me to fish to test their rods and surface lure.
We fished with Capt Dom and Capt Josh on 10-13 and 10-14. They tried hard as usual, but fishing was slow though we saw some signs that bites could be wide open any day. The usual 180 lbs - 240 lbs bluefin left the area from late July.
The tuna which hammered my Carpenter 75g Stickbait was one of those big bluefin, but unfortunately I pulled the hook.
Aji-Ji san who was fishing with me had big swirls behind his big Carpenter stickbait three times.
Finally Hiraoka san landed a 90 lbs bluefin with big Carpenter stickbait yesterday. 
My impression of Konish san is he is humble and sincere.
It seems nothing attracts him except popping. 
He travels all around the world to test products with his field testers to make them as perfect as they can. No wonder why Carpenter produces are so popular in Japan and overseas though they are not cheap at all. 
I tried to get their lures as a dealer, but I couldn't because the demand of the lures in Japan is so high and they couldn't make enough lures for overseas dealers. 
As weather got bad, we drove down to NJ and plan to go up to Cape Cod again when it becomes fishable.
I hope big bluefin show up after the storm so that they can accomplish their mission.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Poppers*

It looks like Carprnter may have reinvented the Spook?? C2


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Charlie2 said:


> It looks like Carprnter may have reinvented the Spook?? C2


Tuna Size..........


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Aji-Ji san


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Hiraoka san


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Konish san


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

a few Capenter lures to be tested for cow on the upcoming 16 days trip out of San Diego.


----------

